# What Did Everyone Cook Last Week? (W / A Few Pics)



## tx smoker (Dec 15, 2019)

Looking through the folders of pics on my desktop I realized that I'd done a pretty diverse bunch of food this past week. Thought it may be fun to mix things up and toss this out there to see what kind of great stuff other folks have made recently. I'm not going to do a step-by-step on each one, just a pic or two of the finished product.

Pasta with spicy red sauce and grilled homemade Italian sausage







Teriyaki Tenderloin Tips. This was a first time, ground-up custom recipe I put together and it was really good!!






Center cut rib eyes with burgundy mushroom sauce






Deep dish grilled turkey, rice, and broccoli casserole (2 pics). This was also an "original" for me











Last night we just did bacon cheddar burgers






Made salsa for the first time yesterday. Just made it up as I went. We will never be buying salsa from the store again, that's for sure.






So.....let's see some pics of other stuff folks have done. This might be fun and we get to see a lot of diversity here. No doubt people have made some really, really good food and I'm in need of inspiration for new meals. The well is running dry at the present time 

Load 'em up folks!!
Robert


----------



## xray (Dec 15, 2019)

Nice spread of the food for the week, Robert. I made nothing of note this week, just wanted to compliment on all your dishes, everything looks fabulous.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 15, 2019)

Just a few things from the Weber Kettle this week.





Saint Louis style





Rack of HAWG





Rubbed yard bird. 





Baked Beans


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 15, 2019)

Damn Hawg...and I thought I ate pretty good this past week. That's some nice looking stuff!! Thanks for sharing

Robert


----------



## texomakid (Dec 15, 2019)

I did a double dutch yesterday. Put the Jerky in the Yoder and then spent the next 4 hours working on leaves (Bumper crop from my many oaks). I posted this simple little recipe in the Making Jerky section. It turned out really well but I've been working on this process for some time. 






While removing the Jerky my wife informs me she's thawed out a freezer bag of Korean short ribs so while the smoker is rolling along @ 180 I just slide it on up to 275, go and put up my leaf war arsenal, and get it ready for the encore for the day (with a few adult beverages.) I had just received my rub pack from Malcom Reed's Killer Hog rubs and decided to give the AP Rub a test run on these Korean short ribs. I must say his AP rub is really really good. You'd think a basic SPOG would be pretty standard but in reality the subtle differences in portions along with other editions make a difference. It's a solid rub and the ribs were off the chain flavorful. I may use this on my Christmas prime (with a few personal touches of course.)






Wanted to work on a whole chicken this week but just didn't get the time. Did some hamburgers on the grill for our "bun-less burger" night. They were awesome but no pics.
The question is what will I cook today?????


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 15, 2019)

Aside from this buffet of crab ravioli, smoked rib roast, teriyaki chicken, and eggplant parmesan yesterday






There was boneless fried pork chops, creamed spinach, a yam and applesauce





Bob's B-Day dinner of sous vide Porterhouse steak, mashed taters and gravy, with buttery spinach. Bob got the bone!





And a French dip from last weeks smoked sirloin tip roast, home made bun, tater salad. RAY


----------



## texomakid (Dec 15, 2019)

Wow, I'm gonna have to up my game!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 15, 2019)

texomakid said:


> I did a double dutch yesterday. Put the Jerky in the Yoder and then spent the next 4 hours working on leaves (Bumper crop from my many oaks). I



WOW!! I actually have a batch of jerky going on the Rec Tec right now. I believe it was you that mentioned me in a post the other day and that was a reminder to get of my a$$ and get some made. I'm also doing a double batch. The Rec Tec is fully loaded.

Your ribs look awesome!! I'd certainly go for a plate or three of those!! Thanks so much for sharing...and the reminder that I need to get some jerky going
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 15, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Aside from this buffet of crab ravioli, smoked rib roast, teriyaki chicken, and eggplant parmesan yesterday





sawhorseray said:


> There was boneless fried pork chops, creamed spinach, a yam and applesauce





sawhorseray said:


> Bob's B-Day dinner of sous vide Porterhouse steak, mashed taters and gravy, with buttery spinach. Bob got the bone!





sawhorseray said:


> And a French dip from last weeks smoked sirloin tip roast, home made bun, tater salad. RAY





Damn Ray!! I don't know what restaurant you're hanging out at, or running, but I wanna be there!! All of that looks simply amazing. Again, I thought I ate good and had some diversity in our menu but that's nothing short of incredible!!

Robert


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 15, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Damn Hawg...and I thought I ate pretty good this past week. That's some nice looking stuff!! Thanks for sharing
> 
> Robert


Thanks a lot. We ate lots of pork and was able to vac pack a bunch for a later day. Gave some away to some friends.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 15, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Aside from this buffet of crab ravioli, smoked rib roast, teriyaki chicken, and eggplant parmesan yesterday
> View attachment 424038
> 
> 
> ...


That's an amazing spread!! Top Notch!


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 15, 2019)

texomakid said:


> I did a double dutch yesterday. Put the Jerky in the Yoder and then spent the next 4 hours working on leaves (Bumper crop from my many oaks). I posted this simple little recipe in the Making Jerky section. It turned out really well but I've been working on this process for some time.
> View attachment 424035
> 
> 
> ...


Dang! I need some of that for my long days in the deer woods!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Dang! I need some of that for my long days in the deer woods!



Send me a PM with your address. I'm trying a different approach than I've used the past 30 years of making jerky. If it comes out as well as I think it's going to, I'll send you a pack.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Dang! I need some of that for my long days in the deer woods!



Here ya go Hawg. Should be about wrapped up in the next couple of hours







Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 15, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Damn Ray!! I don't know what restaurant you're hanging out at, or running, but I wanna be there!! All of that looks simply amazing. Again, I thought I ate good and had some diversity in our menu but that's nothing short of incredible!! Robert



Thanks Robert! Who's kidding who, the diversity of your menus along with your creativity is absolutely off the charts. That's a lot of the fun in what we like to do, having an idea and seeing how it transfers to a plate.  Seems to work most of the time, tho not always! RAY


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 15, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Here ya go Hawg. Should be about wrapped up in the next couple of hours
> 
> View attachment 424066
> 
> ...


Gonna be gooooood!!!


----------



## texomakid (Dec 15, 2019)

As has already been said but I'll say it again - there's some insane cooking going on around here. I'm in awe of so many meals & the prep work that went into it. I feel like a simple Simon with what I'm cooking but the reality is all our friends and family circle like sharks to eat this food we're cooking. You guys inspire a lot of folks. Keep on posting. I'm gonna just keep cooking and eating top shelf while I learn a bit more with every cook. Speaking of that, I've got some Eye of Chuck taking smoke as I write this. I think it's time to go and burn a coupe of steaks!


----------



## Mastercaster (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m afraid that if I lived next door to Robert my health insurance provider would cancel my policy.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 17, 2019)

Mastercaster said:


> I’m afraid that if I lived next door to Robert my health insurance provider would cancel my policy.


LMAO


----------



## Fishonshawn (Dec 21, 2019)

Just another tri tip.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 21, 2019)

JUST a tri tip??? That looks absolutely decadent. You wouldn't have to ask me 2x to devour a plateful of that. Beautiful job 

Thanks for sharing
Robert


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 21, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Looking through the folders of pics on my desktop I realized that I'd done a pretty diverse bunch of food this past week. Thought it may be fun to mix things up and toss this out there to see what kind of great stuff other folks have made recently. I'm not going to do a step-by-step on each one, just a pic or two of the finished product.
> 
> Pasta with spicy red sauce and grilled homemade Italian sausage
> View attachment 423994
> ...


Incredible. Very good week of cooking.


----------

